# Anyone seen an Alaskan 454 for sale????



## 58worldseries (Oct 23, 2013)

Been looking everywhere for a Ruger Alaskan 454 Casull, anyone know where there's one for sale either new or like new would be fine.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Lots of 44 Magnums out there... very few 454 versions unfortunately (none that i could find). 

Good luck in your search... eventually one will show up online, just be diligent and check often.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

one on gunbroker for 995.00


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

1jimmy said:


> one on gunbroker for 995.00


I was wandering through one of our LGS's. They had two .454's that had just been traded in by real Alaskans who moved here. 
They walked out with Alaskans in .44 Mag.

So the shop had one for $750. And one with a Trijicon front nightsight. And Magna-Ported. For $900.
One followed me home, with my wallet $900 lighter.

Keep looking. You won't regret it. :mrgreen:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

